# Hello



## kwilliams (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, my name is Kara. I am 25, recently married and have a 6 year old from a previous marriage. I'm on here hoping that I can get some advice on something, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome, feel free to speak your mind. There are many that post here who have been through many issues and may be able to give you good advice.


----------



## Hewby (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello Kara. What is the something you need advice on?


----------

